# Dog walking plus....?



## HLT93 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi guys! 

What other things could I add to a dog walking business? Day care may be harder as I don't have a very big house etc....


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Cat visits, small animal visits? both of which can be done around the walking.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I've only got a small house, and I do daycare and home boarding. I am selective about which dogs I take in, and we do a lot of walking and games so they sleep a lot. Daycare and dog walking don't always fit together well if you're out walking dogs, who is with the daycare dogs, for example.

I'm always being asked if I do dog grooming, cat sitting could be added, small animal boarding (although personally I refer to specialist small animal boarders), house/pet sitting, some retail sales if you can 'dropship' or dog food etc.


----------

